# where can we buy sx core after closing of uberchips?



## EricX (May 28, 2020)

Hello everyone
I’ve just had a pre-order cancelled through another site and need some reliability as Nintendo are sueing everyone who stocks, anyone can recommande？THX


----------



## Eric1999 (May 28, 2020)

Some European websites are still alive


----------



## mikeyrockz (May 29, 2020)

Are there no places left in the US at the moment?


----------



## airrich (Jun 1, 2020)

Most people seem to be ordering through txswitch, but I'm still holding out.


----------



## EricX (Jun 2, 2020)

dOOfus said:


> Most people seem to be ordering through txswitch, but I'm still holding out.


uberchips and xecuter-sx are closed due to the lawsuit of Nintendo, I don t think it is a good choice to buy in a us site


----------



## coronaveru (Jul 31, 2020)

Eric1999 said:


> Some European websites are still alive


could you send me a link please


----------



## FacuuSSJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Can someone pass me a page that sends the sx core to the whole world? since I can't find any page that makes shipments to Argentina


----------



## nitroflux (Aug 29, 2020)

FacuuSSJ said:


> Can someone pass me a page that sends the sx core to the whole world? since I can't find any page that makes shipments to Argentina



check with txswitch on their webchat - they wont take card payments from Argentina, but they do accept paypal payments via their web chat.


----------

